# turbo c++ to dev c++



## shivi4 (Jan 30, 2006)

please i am user of turboc++

how to use dev c++

how to compile and run the c++ program


----------



## puja399 (Jan 30, 2006)

*1)*Download and install Dev-C++ from *www.bloodshed.net. If u want u can run the online updater from Tools>Check for update menu and update ur installation.
*2)* Select File>New>Project from menu, or toolbar, and the 'New Project' dialog opens. Select the apprpriate one from there. Most likely, the one u need is 'Console Application' from 'Basic' Tab. But u can also make Win32 GUI app, Dev-C++ library, Win32 DLL, or OpenGL apps. If u install the appropriate updates, u can also make SDL or Console GDI apps, but u don't need them immediately.
*3)* Select the desired language, ie, C or C++, and the name of the project.
*4)* Now u have a skeletal console program that u can run or modify. Or, u can delete all of it and write a new one that u like. 

*5)* When finished, press F9 and see the result.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 30, 2006)

yes iam also a fan of dev c++ as puja is


----------



## puja399 (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually I use VC++ more (with visual assist), due to the incredible intellisense support. But I like Dev-C++ also.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 31, 2006)

Intellisense is a good thing but I don't think its a good thing for a learner. My teacher makes to do C# in notepad rather than use VS.net so that I can remember the syntax properly, since that's the most important part of learning process.


----------

